# 1997 Jeep Wrangler



## the_lawn_wizard (Dec 7, 2008)

I am looking at getting my first truck and want to get a truck that I can plow with and can also pull my trailer with my mowers on it in the summer is this a good jeep for that

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp;?tracktype=usedcc&searchType=21&pageNumber=0&numResultsPerPage=50&largeNumResultsPerPage=0&sortorder=descending&sortfield=PRICE+descending&certifiedOnly=false&criteria=K-%7cE-%7cM-_23_%7cB-7000%7cN-N%7cR-30%7cI-1%2c7%7cP-PRICE+descending%7cQ-descending%7cZ-19352&aff=national&paId=136802947&recnum=8&leadExists=true


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

the_lawn_wizard;669436 said:


> I am looking at getting my first truck and want to get a truck that I can plow with and can also pull my trailer with my mowers on it in the summer is this a good jeep for that]


Jeep Wranglers have a low tow rating (2000 lbs) unless you have an extended wheelbase version (Unlimited). The tow rating goes up to 3500 lbs. These are 2006 model specs. What is the GVWR of your trailer? What do you want to plow? How often?

The pictures of the Wrangler look nice. You would have to get rid of the Get Stuck-Again (GS-A) spare tire and put on snow tires for plowing though!!!

Fran


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

JeepTJ;669557 said:


> Jeep Wranglers have a low tow rating (2000 lbs) unless you have an extended wheelbase version (Unlimited). The tow rating goes up to 3500 lbs. These are 2006 model specs. What is the GVWR of your trailer? What do you want to plow? How often?
> 
> The pictures of the Wrangler look nice. You would have to get rid of the Get Stuck-Again (GS-A) spare tire and put on snow tires for plowing though!!!
> 
> Fran


that and the D30 rear axle wont last long towing a hevey trailer.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

theplowmeister;669585 said:


> that and the D30 rear axle wont last long towing a hevey trailer.


True, True!!! At least the Unlimited's came with a D44 in the rear.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

JeepTJ;669557 said:



> You would have to get rid of the Get Stuck-Again (GS-A) spare tire and put on snow tires for plowing though!!!
> Fran


Only those people that own that tire know what you mean.  My '08 came with those tires and I can get stuck on wet asphalt.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

[QUOTE='76cj5;669938]Only those people that own that tire know what you mean.  My '08 came with those tires and I can get stuck on wet asphalt. [/QUOTE]

I thought it was on DRY asphalt!!! My current summer tires are RS/As (really stuck again). They will need to be replaced this summer for something better.

Fran


----------

